# Meet Vicky



## FAY (Mar 1, 2009)

Most of you know that we lost our beautiful dane Lucy.

I am so happy as we are taking a homeless dane in.
Her name is Vicky and she is Lucy's half sister (same father).
Vicky was surrendered because the people who had her had another dane that kept trying to dominate her by biting her around the neck and could of ended up getting nasty. They had no choice.
She is 6, 72 kilos...Lucy seemed tiny compared to this one, as Lucy was only 52kilos.
She is in great health and just needs a lot of love and be spoilt. I am up for all that.
Here is a pic...she is on the left and her son is on the right.
We will be bringing her home on saturday. Can't wait.
It is the least we can do for Lucy's half sister.


----------



## missllama (Mar 1, 2009)

omg talk about HUGE
good luck with vicky fay, no on will replace lucy but im sure u will love ur new dog! she is beautiful


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

aw she is so BIG but so gorgeous!


----------



## euphorion (Mar 1, 2009)

now THAT is a dog! how much do they cost to feed  they're ENORMOUS!


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 1, 2009)

That is a rather large animal, Are you sure you haven't mistaken it for a dane when in fact it is a small horse?


----------



## Danni (Mar 1, 2009)

oh she is just gorgeous... i reckon being only 4ft 11 i coud ride her... or at least her boy who seems bigger than Vicki.
All the best with her, she is one lucky girl.


----------



## mark83 (Mar 1, 2009)

wow thats huge


----------



## JasonL (Mar 1, 2009)

Good to see your back in Fay, I'm sure she will bring you and Garth plenty of enjoyment and love.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Mar 1, 2009)

Awww she is so adorable 
All the best with her.


----------



## FAY (Mar 1, 2009)

Danni said:


> oh she is just gorgeous... i reckon being only 4ft 11 i coud ride her... or at least her boy who seems bigger than Vicki.
> All the best with her, she is one lucky girl.




hehehe Danni, I am only about that tall!
People come here all the time...so she will get a million hugs, cuddles and pats.
I am sure she will be very happy.


----------



## itbites (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats fay it's good to see you have a new dog in your life


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 1, 2009)

Good stuff, Fay! Someone to greet me at the gate!


----------



## mis_gmh (Mar 1, 2009)

It sucks in Melb! Theres no really nice Dane breeders down here, been looking for ages for a nice harle male and most of them seem to be in NSW and QLD. Your girls look beautiful too!


----------



## Danni (Mar 1, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> hehehe Danni, I am only about that tall!
> People come here all the time...so she will get a million hugs, cuddles and pats.
> I am sure she will be very happy.


 
oh really?? and i thought i was the only one, hmm i wonder who is the smallest APS member ? thats a whole new thread i reckon.


----------



## OdessaStud (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats Fay life just isnt the same without at least a couple of danes in your world, sorry to hear about Lucy, Vicki is a lucky girl to be with you.
Odie


----------



## mis_gmh (Mar 1, 2009)

Danni said:


> oh really?? and i thought i was the only one, hmm i wonder who is the smallest APS member ? thats a whole new thread i reckon.


 
I think i might be good competition! LOL


----------



## melgalea (Mar 1, 2009)

awww thats great Fay, my brother has a big dane and she is the most gentlest thing in the world, i think they are gorgeous dogs. they are such clutzes too. 
Mel


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Mar 1, 2009)

wow vicky weighs more then me! lol
she beautiful fay,well done.


----------



## FAY (Mar 2, 2009)

I feel a much better person that I have given a home to one that doesn't have one!
I think that is the way to go in the future. Oh course you are not always going to get the colour that you want..but so what. Once you have had a dane...no other dog does it for you!
They are huge but just want to be loved and I have heaps of love to give.


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats great news fay, the dog has a loving home for the rest of her life...and we all know she's going to get the spoiling she deserves from you eh ! lol


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hats off to you for rehoming a homeless dog,i hope you have of pennies to feed them,i live near a racecourse and those dogs are nearly as big as these horses.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Seriously how much would a dane cost to feed roughly a week? Would certainly help when deciding whether to get one i bet!


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 3, 2009)

Once grown, they aren't that much to feed. They don't need big runs (hard on the joints), just nice walks. Congrats Fay - she's got a great home and you've got a great companion. That's a perfect ending!


----------



## OdessaStud (Mar 3, 2009)

mcloughlin2 said:


> Seriously how much would a dane cost to feed roughly a week? Would certainly help when deciding whether to get one i bet!



To give you a rough idea ive got 5 danes and 4 cresty's they go through 20kg fresh meat and 20kg of dry dog food a week. I get my meat for $1kg and the dry dog food costs me about $22 for 20kg so just feed alone is around $45 but the worming and medication if needed is a killer.Worm tablets are usually around $4 to do 10kg so just to do one dane costs me up to $32 each,, god forbid if they need surgery then your talking big dollars.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 3, 2009)

Gorgeous Fay, you're very very lucky!!

Sorry about Lucy 

You seem to really have a passion for this breed, I bet Vicky is going to be a very happy girl with you


----------



## jessb (Mar 3, 2009)

Awww congrats, how lovely for you to have another creature to fill at least part of the void left by Lucy. 

I can only imagine the size of the poos she leaves for you to clean up!


----------



## swaddo (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice one Fay!


----------



## PhilK (Mar 3, 2009)

Call it awful, but the best thing to do is get a new dog! It will never replace the old one, but replacing the old one isn't the point - a new dog is the best cure and it looks like this one will be spoilt rotten!


----------



## FAY (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, Vicky arrived at our house today.
I am very sorry to say that she is very stressed and upset, as you can see by this pic................


----------



## OdessaStud (Mar 7, 2009)

Give her time Fay try not to stress out yourself. Lots of cuddles  you know how they are, big sooks especially out of their normal enviroment. Have you introduced them to each other yet? .
Good luck 
Odie


----------



## FAY (Mar 7, 2009)

Odie..I was just joking.
Introduced her to who?


----------



## Danni (Mar 7, 2009)

oh fay... i thought you were serious!!
glad she is ok then


----------



## Danni (Mar 7, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Well, Vicky arrived at our house today.
> I am very sorry to say that she is very stressed and upset, as you can see by this pic................


 

ok i just saw the pic that came with the message .. the poor poor doggy, she can hardly stay awake.


----------



## OdessaStud (Mar 7, 2009)

LoL ok sorry about that Fay I also thought you were serious Youve got another Dane havent you or am I offline? Now I do feel rather silly :0


----------



## kupper (Mar 7, 2009)

i have a dane but yours a re awesome


----------



## FAY (Mar 7, 2009)

Odie, Lucy was put down last year.


----------



## OdessaStud (Mar 7, 2009)

So sorry Fay 
I thought you had two danes .

Now taking my foot out of my mouth.


----------



## FAY (Mar 7, 2009)

That is OK Odie.
No way would Lucy share any other dog with us.....but Vicky is her half sister, so she will understand.


----------



## tempest (Mar 8, 2009)

Harlequins, I love that colouration! She's adorable Faye and no doubt she will have a very loving home with you. Good on you for taking her on


----------



## FAY (Mar 8, 2009)

Another pic of our new , poor stressed out dog. 
She is absolutely perfect....oh and she talks to you as weill.....


----------



## Danni (Mar 8, 2009)

<shakes head> looks like my poor neglected dogs....
perhaps she would like a doggy massage, uno to help with the stress? hehe


----------



## Aslan (Mar 8, 2009)

*Fay* - Nice girl, good to see you've managed to get back on the horse..errrr...dog... 

I see you picked her up from Julie @ Stordansk - she has beautiful Harlequins...


----------

